
rqlite v3: Globally Replicating SQLite via Raft and Go - otoolep
http://www.philipotoole.com/rqlite-v3-0-1-globally-replicating-sqlite/
======
alexnewman
Good to see you online. Wanna help write some rust with me?
[http://github.com/posix4e/rust-metrics](http://github.com/posix4e/rust-
metrics)

~~~
otoolep
Ha. Thanks man. :-)

